# How to join two XML files



## Lisa (29. Nov 2005)

Wie kann mann mit Java zwei xml Dateien joinen,d.h., zusammenlegen. Struktur is gleich.


----------



## Lisa (29. Nov 2005)

//Superklasse:
<document>
   <innernode1>A</innernode1>
   <innernode2>B</innernode2>
</document>

//Subklasse:
<document>
   <innernode2>A</innernode1>
   <innernode3>C</innernode3>
</document>

//Ergebnis:
<document>
   <innernode1>A</innernode1>
   <innernode2>A</innernode2>
   <innernode3>C</innernode3>
</document>


----------



## byte (29. Nov 2005)

Wie man XML Dateien mit Java einlesen kann, findest Du zuhauf in diesem Forum. Einfach mal die Forensuche benutzen und nach JDOM oder JAXP suchen.

Wenn Du die Dateien beispielsweise als JDOM Bäume eingelesen hast, ist es recht einfach. Dann musst Du bloß die Kinder des Roots von Baum 1 der Liste der Kinder des Roots von Baum 2 hinzufügen. Es ist in diesem Zusammenhang ratsam, die Elemente durch zwei Namespaces zu unterscheiden. Damit verhinderst Du auch Namenskonflikte.


----------

